# Creating Collections on Kindle



## jayparry (Jan 21, 2011)

Is it possible to create a Kindle Collection on the desktop, with the Kindle plugged in via the usb port? Any suggestions on how to streamline the process? (I have a Kindle 3. My computer is a PC working with Windows XP.) Thanks.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

The following site has instructions for creating Collections using either your Kindle's folder structure or one you create on your computer and then copy. It creates the Collection.json file which you have to copy to your kindle. You have to trust that the site will not do anything nefarious with the paste of your text file.

http://www.accwebworks.com/kindle.aspx

I've used it and it worked for me.


----------



## jayparry (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you, ff2! I'll give it a try.


----------

